# My adventure of searching a domain name



## iprintnstyle (Aug 28, 2011)

I search for a domain and type the word that i like then boom not available. Again type another word oops this is already taken check the website nothing its vacant. Then another try now i got it but its a premium domain cost $1800  i hate when this things happen.... Luckily i have another spare of domain names and i got it for $1 something... Haappy endings


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

iprintnstyle said:


> I search for a domain and type the word that i like then boom not available. Again type another word oops this is already taken check the website nothing its vacant. Then another try now i got it but its a premium domain cost $1800  i hate when this things happen.... Luckily i have another spare of domain names and i got it for $1 something... Haappy endings


Everytime you submit a domain name it gets registered and crawl bots then submit that name to domain campers. The domain campers buy the domain name for a $1 (or whatever) and then try to sell it to you for $$$. If you're unsure about purchasing a domain name then dont enter it into a registery search. Rather, just enter it into the url and see what comes up. Only enter the registery name if you are certain you wil purchase if it's available, otherwise, as you lerned within a few hours it will be gone.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

GN said:


> Everytime you submit a domain name it gets registered and crawl bots then submit that name to domain campers. The domain campers buy the domain name for a $1 (or whatever) and then try to sell it to you for $$$. If you're unsure about purchasing a domain name then dont enter it into a registery search. Rather, just enter it into the url and see what comes up. Only enter the registery name if you are certain you wil purchase if it's available, otherwise, as you lerned within a few hours it will be gone.


 
Are there some companies that "cheat" you out of the name even when you first type it in and try and buy?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> Are there some companies that "cheat" you out of the name even when you first type it in and try and buy?


no I don't think so. Because Companies/bots don't know what your typing. Only after you have typed it and left the "buy now" screen can they snag it.


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

Some companies have been outed for this practice, yes. I buy dozens of domains every year and have never had a problem with GoDaddy re: this.

I direct type the domain into the browser and, if nothing, hit GoDaddy to search actual availability. I've gone back days/weeks/months later and still found them available, even including desirable names.

Now, the one major front that GoDaddy has a high sleaze factor on is when a domain is not renewed and it goes into their highly arbitrary "redemption period" where the original buyer can renew it at an inflated price, or it may or may not reenter the wild after xx amount of days (42 is the rumor, but I've seen 60+), or it can be auctioned depending on interest.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

How about HostGator, have you had any experience with them? I am leaning towards using them.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> How about HostGator, have you had any experience with them? I am leaning towards using them.


A year ago when I did my research for a host, I did extensive comparisons and read reviews etc.. my choices came down to 2 taht were very similar for what i wanted and beat out everyone else (including hostgator): Ipage.com, and Justhost.com ... I ended up going with Justhost (don't remeber what tipped the scale but I felt either one was definately a great choice). 
So my recomendation would be them. I doub much has changed in a year.


----------

